# Uber docs issue



## jjllhh4545 (2 mo ago)

Hey all, I've had problems with Uber recognising my insurance docs, I've followed all Uber app prompts on the help section, I've contacted Stirling as also instructed by the app, they've confirmed those docs are in order. 
The app keeps saying that my doc is damaged or out of focus, then said I'd to get missing info to Stirling, all I think are just algorithm responses. 
I've not managed to get any help from Uber via any method provided.
Can anyone help.


----------



## perseuskasa (Oct 12, 2021)

I had same issue in the past. Try submitting the doc from a computer internet browser not the phone app.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Make sure all 4 corners are visible in your document pics. In other words, leave background space around your entire document.


----------



## jjllhh4545 (2 mo ago)

perseuskasa said:


> I had same issue in the past. Try submitting the doc from a computer internet browser not the phone app.


Thanks for the reply, unfortunately I've tried that as well and it's not worked. 


SinTaxERROR said:


> Make sure all 4 corners are visible in your document pics. In other words, leave background space around your entire document.


Hey thanks for replying, I've tried that yeah and still encountering the problem, it says my account is on hold when I ring.


----------

